# Estimated payout



## jan_SD (Dec 16, 2015)

I just noticed my estimated payout from yesterday changed from 51.39 to 47.09. It just changed about a few minutes ago. I've never seen my estimated payout changed before, it was always consistent. Would there be a reason why?


----------



## noober1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I thought that this was a problem too and I was frustrated with Uber for the longest time because it wasn't explained to me correctly. That is an adjusted rate you see after Uber deducts one of their fees(Uber or Rider); I'm not sure which but take note of the 51.39 for your records but when you get your statement look at all of the columns and do the calculations. The Fare you see on your app will NOT match up to the Fare column in your statement but if you calculate all of the Payments and Deductions to get your total it should make sense.


----------

